# A More Understandable Way Than Ever Before To Understand Socionics



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

There are people on this forum who have told me that I'm inexperienced when they're the ones who are inexperienced.

"Projection"!

You wonder why I don't care for cognitive functions? Socionics!


I could care less about MBTI.

I only care about Socionics.


The way I peg people is I know my own MBTI Personality Type, and I immediately recognize what my relationship to the person I'm pegging is with Socionics.


The communication style videos.

Videos that people should listen to because they prove everything I'm thinking to be true.


Complete relationship chart between psychological ("personality") types

Please read the long-winded descriptions the Socionics website has written about each type of relationship, and then read my one word responses.


I could have seriously given audio and video examples (with text explaining how it's interpreted) of every Socionics relationship in action if and only if I watched way too much television shows and movies, and paid attention to the lyrics of songs before posting this.


I also don't appreciate people who don't respect my intelligence as I'm an Abstract Sequential thinker.


Idn = Psychology (something people don't understand, even psychologists, but understandable because it's so hard)
Dlt = Reputation (only one that's good for best friends and significant others)
Act = Psychiatry (something most psychiatrists understand)
Mrr = Driving (anything on tape)
Lkl = Trust (great if you have trust issues)
Sdl = Ingredients (anything on paper)
Cmp = Acceptance (great if you have poor social skills)
Ill = Psychotherapy
Cnt = Computers
Cnf = Sounds (great for talking on the phone)
Ego = Business
Qid = Protection
Sp = Clothes
Bn = Repetition


Also, the Socionics website is completely wrong.

INFP In MBTI = INFj in Socionics


Also, animals have Personality Types too.

An ENTJ Animal is Ego to an ENTJ Human as opposed to being Idn.


Heart-capturing and attention-seeking version of every MBTI Personality Type too.


Mono and stereo version of every Socionics relationship too.


What makes a person heart-capturing or attention-seeking? Faces.


Heart-capturing ENTJ plus heart-capturing ISFP = Stereo!

Attention-seeking ENTJ plus heart-capturing ISFP = Mono!

You communicate more if the relationship is stereo, and understand more if the relationship is mono.


Overall, I put so much thought into this post that I hope it gets interpreted the right way by at least one person.

I think too much about this stuff, and not enough about anything else because I haven't been able to put my thoughts on paper until today.


----------



## Asd456 (Jul 25, 2017)

@ChrisFergusonFl



> I also don't appreciate people who don't respect my intelligence as I'm an Abstract Sequential thinker.


lol



> Idn = Psychology (something people don't understand, even psychologists, but understandable because it's so hard)
> Dlt = Reputation (only one that's good for best friends and significant others)
> Act = Psychiatry (something most psychiatrists understand)
> Mrr = Driving (anything on tape)
> ...


?



> Also, animals have Personality Types too.
> 
> An ENTJ Animal is Ego to an ENTJ Human as opposed to being Idn.
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

Asd456 said:


> @ChrisFergusonFl
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


Serious question!

Why are you trolling me when you could be trying to be my friend?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Guys behave. This isn't spamworld


----------



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Guys behave. This isn't spamworld


Honestly, it's difficult to have serious discussions online these days.

About things I put a lot of thought into.

It's like high school.

No one wants to learn, except for me.


Things will be more peaceful in the future.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

ChrisFergusonFl said:


> Honestly, it's difficult to have serious discussions online these days.
> 
> About things I put a lot of thought into.
> 
> ...


Yes. It's just weird when your spam bros were trying to be serious lol xD but keep it up


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Your original post is incoherent nonsense.

You're not an abstract sequential thinker, by the way. You're just emotional.

What Socionics website are you referencing? Socionics.com? That's not a reputable resource. INFj doesn't equate to anything in MBTI, but it has the strongest correlation to INFJ in MBTI.


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

This is absolutely amazing weirdness. Is this an attempt at satire?? What is even happening....
@Asd456 has it right. "lol" "?" "what?" is about the only possible response to this post.


----------



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

I see that my wisdom is too much for you guys.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

If by "wisdom," you mean "nonsense," then yes.


----------

